# Looking for Litespeed in Bay Area



## shalako (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in the market for a Litespeed but they are nowhere to be found. I've been to the three shops in San Francisco that have them (Mike's Bikes, Pacific Bicycles, and Bikenut), and each only had two in stock. Both Mikes and Pacific said they have dropped Litespeed for 2007. Is there something I should know? 

I'm 5' 10.5", 140 lbs, with a lot of leg (35" inseam). I want a bike for weekday commuting, long weekend rides with friends, and a century or two. But when I get out of the saddle I want to be able to throw the bike around and have it be quick and responsive. I'm shying away from compact geometry and so have had my eye on a Vortex or a Tuscany. 

I tried a 59; the reach was too long. I just tried a 55 and it felt like it might be too short (I'm hurting from the test ride). There was a very reasonable amount of seat post but getting to the drops was uncomfortable, and when I was out of the saddle I felt like my weight was too far forward. So a 57 might be on the money. But no one has one to try. Suggestions?

Very curious why no one has any inventory and dealers are dropping the brand. Thank you.


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry I cant tell you where to find a Litespeed here in Norcal, however I thought I would mention that a bike shop not stocking a brand usually has little to do with the quality of the brand, but rather market demand. Lets face it the general buying public has been told they need carbon fiber!! 
I think a 57 cm size frame might be the ticket, but yoiu really should find a shop that will fit you to the bike or the bike to you.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I would start here:

http://www.litespeed.com/2007/dealers.aspx?img=t&st=CA

Start calling the one's closest to you. I think Roaring Mouse Cycles is a good place to start. You don't see many people riding Litespeed out here. Its mostly Trek and Specialized. So I would guess there isn't much demand for Litespeed.


----------



## Lamdog (Jan 11, 2006)

Shalako, if you have not already done so, stop by Roaring Mouse on Irving St. in SF. Chris is the owner, salesman, wrench monkey, and last but not least a stand up guy. He'll take care of you. I bought both my Teramo and Siena from him. I was fitted to the dot by him. He really takes his time and does a good job on the fit. 

Mike's bike carries quite a few Litespeed though, but they can't even come close the the service and attention that you'll get from a small local bike shop like Roaring Mouse. Good luck.


----------



## shalako (Mar 23, 2007)

Funny you should suggest Roaring Mouse. I was just in there this past weekend. Chris and the rest of the shop staff were very helpful. Alas, Litespeed has gone all compact and I'm coming to realize this geometry doesn't work for me (long legs and short torso means I need short TT and tall HT). 

Cheers.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

shalako said:


> Funny you should suggest Roaring Mouse. I was just in there this past weekend. Chris and the rest of the shop staff were very helpful. Alas, Litespeed has gone all compact and I'm coming to realize this geometry doesn't work for me (long legs and short torso means I need short TT and tall HT).
> 
> Cheers.


I had the same problem and found compact geometry to be my best option. I bought a 2006 Titus Solera and the headtube is 152mm and it uses a standard headset so tne King I have on it adds another 32mm plus I use one 10mm spacer. This is a size 56 Solera. Unfortunately Titus changed the headtube length for 2007 so if you want that longer headtube you have to go custom although I think their custom prices are very reasonable since their frames are very reasonably priced anyway.


----------

